# help- isomac gran machino (maybe) jammed



## pwap (11 mo ago)

Hi I hope someone can help.(to cut to the chase I can't figure out how to dismantle a jammed grinder)

I've had an isomac tea bis (an integrated grinder which is very similar to the diagram for an isomac gran machino but not quite as the grind finest selector appears to be different as does the hopper).

After 4 years of daily use (and to be honest *very* intermittently cleaned with umex grindz) and occasional jams which have cleared fairly easily it has stopped. 

I can't easily select a coarser grind as this is jammed. I managed to see what caused it- a very hard stone like 'something' which after lots of playing around did drop out of sight and led to a few seconds of grinding but now seized again.

I can't get the burrs off- it's not too obvious how to - does anyone know? I'd be grateful for any help- I don't have any ground coffee at home so it's Nescafé for the next few days unless I can get this sorted!!

Thanks


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

i am pretty sure you need to loosen the nut on top of the burr while holding the burrs


----------



## pwap (11 mo ago)

Hi thanks for replying, is much appreciated

Just to confirm- this is the nut I've put a blue arrow on in the image below and not the circled yellow thing (grub screw)? I've not tried undoing the former as had assumed it was holding the lower burr in place so hopefully will do the trick!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Remove the 2 screws holding the adjuster and lift it away.You can now unscrew the top burr carrier (large black cog)
To remove the lower burr you need to hold the burr still (wrap with tape to protect) hold with a ring spanner while you undo the 10 mm nut NB. the nut has a L/H thread=clockwise loosey


----------

